# Battlefield 3: Einzelhandel reagiert auf Origin - Mediamarkt warnt vor "rechtlich nicht geklärten Nutzungsbedingungen"



## FrankMoers (1. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Einzelhandel reagiert auf Origin - Mediamarkt warnt vor "rechtlich nicht geklärten Nutzungsbedingungen"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Einzelhandel reagiert auf Origin - Mediamarkt warnt vor "rechtlich nicht geklärten Nutzungsbedingungen"


----------



## sonnywhite (1. November 2011)

sollen sie machen, können mir eh nix da sie gengen deutsches Recht verstoßen!!


----------



## windelfried (1. November 2011)

Was ist eigendlich mit Crysis2 - ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, aber hatte ich das Spiel nicht über Steam laufen lassen ? In meiner Steam Liste taucht es nämlich nicht mehr auf.

Den Multiplayerpart hatte ich bisher noch gar nicht ausprobiert.

Müsste ich da jetzt wohl auch ORIGIN installieren ? Das wäre ja wohl eine Sauerei ...


----------



## JamesTSchuerk (1. November 2011)

Richtig so. Wenn EA von Amazon und Händlern wie Media-Markt/Saturn etc. den Kopf gewaschen bekommt, ist es wesentlich wahrscheinlicher das sich da was ändert. Andernfalls: Verkaufsstopp bei Amazon weltweit, dann sollte auch EA etwas blöd gucken.


----------



## Sancezz1 (1. November 2011)

Haha.... Jetzt würde ich auch darauf hInweisen. Der Einzelhandel hat ja schließlich schon genug Spiele verkauft. Vielleicht hätte sich der Einzelhandel mal vorher informieren sollen, ist ja nicht so das die EULA bzw AGB´s erst seit paar Tagen bekannt sind.
Dieser Pseudokundenservice und dann noch nicht einmal richtig informiert, Hauptsache die Panikmache unterstützen


----------



## Sancezz1 (1. November 2011)

JamesTSchuerk schrieb:


> Richtig so. Wenn EA von Amazon und Händlern wie Media-Markt/Saturn etc. den Kopf gewaschen bekommt, ist es wesentlich wahrscheinlicher das sich da was ändert. Andernfalls: Verkaufsstopp bei Amazon weltweit, dann sollte auch EA etwas blöd gucken.


 
Glaub darauf kannst du lange warten


----------



## TryMission (1. November 2011)

Ich finde, dieses Hinweis-Schild greift zu kurz. Denn für den unwissenden Kunden steht da nichts anderes als "BLOß KEIN BF3 KAUFEN !!!". Ich finde die Idee durchaus gut und kann diese Eigeninitiative nur unterstützen; aber ich hätte damit noch ein, zwei Wochen gewartet. Denn noch sind einfach zu viele Fragen offen, als dass der Kunde wirklich aktiv vor diesem Produkt gewarnt werden müsste.


----------



## satchmo (1. November 2011)

TryMission:
Deiner Logik ist äußerst schwer zu folgen. Du meinst also, solange man nicht weiß, ob EA das alles widerrechtlich nutzt kann man bedenkenlos zugreifen? Muss nicht warnen?

Dir sollte klar sein, dass NUR umgekehrt ein Schuh daraus wird. Oder würdest Du auch Medikamente und Nahrungsmittel so lange einnehmen/essen, bis bewiesen wurde, dass sie schädlich sind?

Lass Dir sagen: Du liegst vollkommen falsch. Im rechtlichen, als auch im moralischen Sinne.


----------



## SerbianBoii (1. November 2011)

Euch Panikmachern, Schlechtrednern gehört mal gehörig der Kopf gewaschen !!! Verräter !


----------



## rrcroadi (1. November 2011)

Find ich gut vom Media Markt.. muss aber jetz weiter BF3 zocken 

Der ein oder andere sollte bei dem Thema auch mal n bissl lockerer werden.


----------



## windelfried (1. November 2011)

SerbianBoii schrieb:


> Euch Panikmachern, Schlechtrednern gehört mal gehörig der Kopf gewaschen !!! Verräter !


 
das Spiel ist ab 18 - deiner Äußerung nach scheinst du nicht älter als 12 zu sein - somit darfst du das Game eh nicht zocken - ist auch bessser so, denn so ein Spiel setzt eine gewisse Reife voraus. Wer nicht begreift was hier geschieht, der ist wirklich nicht für so ein Game geeignet.

Warum stellst du nicht deine Anschrift, Kontodaten, Passwörter, Kreditkartennummern usw. hier ins Netz wenn Datenschutz so scheiß egal ist ? 

Ich nehme an du besitzt sowas alles gar nicht, weil du noch zu hause bei Mama wohnst .... also kannst du überhaupt nicht mitreden ....


----------



## BuffaloBilI (1. November 2011)

Bald regiert EA nur wegen Origin die Welt, die sind wahrscheinlich schon im weißen Haus!

Leute, ich versteh ja, warum viele durch Origin beunruhigt sind. 
Die extreme Hetze und Panikmache, die seit Release aufkommt, ist übertrieben.

Mehrere Hundert Millionen Menschen haben Facebook, geben bereitwillig ihr gesamtes Privatleben in dieses Netzwerk ein.
Was ist daran besser?


----------



## Xutho (1. November 2011)

soviel zu dem thema -.- alle beschuldigen und schimpfen keiner hats getestet

http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/2695/65ubp5ag_jpg.htm


----------



## kamelle (1. November 2011)

Naja, die stellen das Schild ja nicht auf, um den Kunden zu warnen oder gar zu schützen, sondern lediglich, damit sie - aufgrund der fragwürdigen EULA - keine Reklamationen von geöffneten Spielen mehr annehmen müssen.
Reiner Eigennutz...
Nichts desto trotz ist es gutes Signal. Vielleicht macht das ja "Schule"... wäre wünschenswert.


----------



## windelfried (1. November 2011)

BuffaloBilI schrieb:


> Bald regiert EA nur wegen Origin die Welt, die sind wahrscheinlich schon im weißen Haus!
> 
> Leute, ich versteh ja, warum viele durch Origin beunruhigt sind.
> Die extreme Hetze und Panikmache, die seit Release aufkommt, ist übertrieben.
> ...


 
Ja genau - diese Exibitionisten tun dies ja auch freiwillig - ich bin nicht bei Facebook - und würde so einem Verein auch niemals beitreten.
Hier kaufe ich ein Produkt und als Dank dafür werden meine privaten Daten gescannt. Das ist ja wohl was völlig anderes ...


----------



## Oelf (1. November 2011)

Xutho schrieb:


> soviel zu dem thema -.- alle beschuldigen und schimpfen keiner hats getestet
> 
> Directupload.net - D65ubp5ag.jpg



und was genau ist darauf zu sehen ? das origin auf seine eigenen datein zugreift ? 
ich verstehe das bild nicht.


----------



## BuffaloBilI (1. November 2011)

windelfried schrieb:


> Ja genau - diese Exibitionisten tun dies ja auch freiwillig - ich bin nicht bei Facebook - und würde so einem Verein auch niemals beitreten.
> Hier kaufe ich ein Produkt und als Dank dafür werden meine privaten Daten gescannt. Das ist ja wohl was völlig anderes ...


Bei Facebook geschieht das auch in vielen Fällen unfreiwillig. Da hilft es oft nicht mal, vorher genau alles einzustellen.
Ok, ich geb zu, es ist ein blödes Beispiel.

Weiß man überhaupt, ob Origins private Daten sammelt und weiter gibt?
Weiß man überhaupt, ob diese verkauft werden?

Bisher ist doch alles reine Spekulation.


----------



## Xutho (1. November 2011)

Oelf schrieb:


> und was genau ist darauf zu sehen ? das origin auf seine eigenen datein zugreift ?
> ich verstehe das bild nicht.


 
eben ja und auf nix anderes -.- aber ich werds weiter beobachten und ein bild posten falls sich was ändert


----------



## HerrKarl (1. November 2011)

SerbianBoii schrieb:


> Euch Panikmachern, Schlechtrednern gehört mal gehörig der Kopf gewaschen !!! Verräter !


 
Und hier meine geehrten Kollegen und Kolleginnen ein relativ ordinäres Exemplar des gemeinen Fanus-Boysis.
Besonders häufig anzutreffen in Foren zum Thema postmoderne Medien, jedoch nicht zu verwechseln mit dem weitaus häufigeren Trollus Extremitis, welcher im Gegensatz zum Fanus-Boysis den völlig wirren Geisteszustand abseits seines üblichen Tagwerks ablegen kann und entsprechend zu einer differenzierten Sichtweise fähig _wäre _- wenn er es denn wollte.
Die näheren Beschreibungen bezüglich Ernährung und anatomischen Aufbau zu beiderlei Arten finden Sie im Lehrbuch für Internet Fauna auf den Seiten 78 bis 94 sowie 121 bis 123. Genauere Details zum Fortpflanzungsverhalten finden sie im Anhang auf Seite 768 im Abschnitt C, Absatz 4. Da steht zwar nicht sonderlich viel, aber wer Interesse hat, kann sich trotzdem gerne einlesen.
Nächste Woche wäre dann Klausur. Ich wünsche ihnen allen viel Glück dabei. Wer noch weitere Fragen hat, kann sie mir nun nach der Stunde stellen.
Ansonsten wäre das dann alles für heute. Schöne Feiertage!


----------



## dohderbert (1. November 2011)

@Xutho 

ich habs getestet und bei mir hat Origin auf andere Platten zugeriffen !!!!!


----------



## Viper0201 (1. November 2011)

Also so langsam sollte EA in diesem Thema mal für Klarheit sorgen denn Mass Effect 3 und SWTOR werden Origin bestimmt auch voraussetzen.


----------



## Egersdorfer (1. November 2011)

BuffaloBilI schrieb:


> Mehrere Hundert Millionen Menschen haben Facebook, geben bereitwillig ihr gesamtes Privatleben in dieses Netzwerk ein.
> Was ist daran besser?


 

Super Argumentation. Wenn also Leute (Sport, Dominas etc.) sich selbst quälen (lassen), hast Du - nach Deiner eigenen Argumentation - ja auch kein Problem damit, auch gequält zu werden.

Klar, weil es Leute gibt, die etwas machen, muss natürlich jetzt JEDER das gleiche dulden... besser argumentieren geht ja kaum. Chapeau!


----------



## windelfried (1. November 2011)

BuffaloBilI schrieb:


> Bei Facebook geschieht das auch in vielen Fällen unfreiwillig. Da hilft es oft nicht mal, vorher genau alles einzustellen.
> Ok, ich geb zu, es ist ein blödes Beispiel.
> 
> Weiß man überhaupt, ob Origins private Daten sammelt und weiter gibt?
> ...



Das Daten gesammelt werden ist für mich Fakt. Bei mir war der Upload minutenlang auf 100% - bis ich ORIGIN mit dem Taskmanager abgeschossen habe. ORIGIN habe ich wieder deinstalliert. Was ORIGIN mit den Daten macht weiß wohl Niemand.

Mit einem PC macht man Steuererklärungem, Homebanking, Internetshopping, private Bild und Videobearbeitung usw....
das geht niemanden was an ....

wer es/sich zeigen will, der kann es ja in den entsprechenden Foren / Souialen Netzwerken tun ....


----------



## JoeBold (1. November 2011)

*Dumm ist der, der Dummes tut*



BuffaloBilI schrieb:


> Mehrere Hundert Millionen Menschen haben Facebook, geben bereitwillig ihr gesamtes Privatleben in dieses Netzwerk ein.
> Was ist daran besser?


Du hast es dir doch schon selbst beantwortet: Bei Facebook, bzw. generell bei Sozialen Netzwerken, gibt man seine Daten freiwillig an und man kann darüber entscheiden welche (gibt man sie nicht ein hat sie das entsprechende Netzwerk auch nicht; Es sei denn man war so "klug" sie woanders ein zu geben). Mit einer Software wie Origin verhält sich das anders; Da wird einfach munter gescannt und dann werden Daten verschickt, der Nutzer indies weis aber nicht was Origin im einzelnen genau verschickt.


----------



## Blasterishere (1. November 2011)

Bisher wird nur spekuliert und von schlimmsten fall ausgegangen. Typischer Fall von Schwarzmalerei. Anstatt zu warten bis eine richtige Klarstellung wie auch immer kommt, oder der Verkauf von Daten festgestellt wird, wird munter drauf losgeheizt das Origin, das pure böse sein, reine spyware, schlimmer als bundestrojaner und und und. Das ist auch extrem kindisch, panikmache und fern ab von der Realität. Ich bezweifle STARK das Origin/EA daten klaut speicher und verkauft. Sowas könnte sich KEIN Konzern Leisten durchzusetzten mit den zugehörigen Rechtlichen Konsequentzen. Ich nehme an das Origin nur EA und Soft/Hardware relevante daten sichert um so EA und Partner Produkte zu verbessern etc, wofür man nunmal diese Daten die Orgin ja anscheinend durchsucht, bzw andere meinen auch es durchsucht nur sich selbst, bedeuten würde, aber hier sieht man ja auch wieder Wiedersprüche. Origin z.b. hat keinerlei personenspezifischen Informationen von mir. Und meinen PC könnten se wenn sie denn wollten durchsuchen wie sie lustig sind, hab ich keinerlei probleme mit, habe nichts druf zu verbergen. (wie gesagt FALLS sie sowas machen sollten) Die meisten die hier Panikmache sind meiner Meinung nach Pseudo Persönlichkeitsrechts/verfechter (komischerweise plötzlich nur dann wenn was für sie relevantes ist und nicht generell dafür einstehen, jedenfalls die meisten), Paranoide die angst haben das jeder hinter ihren UNGLAUBLICH wichtigen daten her ist, oder dreck am stecken haben und angst haben das EA die illegal runtergeladenen games findet.


----------



## windelfried (1. November 2011)

Blasterishere schrieb:


> Bisher wird nur spekuliert und von schlimmsten fall ausgegangen. Typischer Fall von Schwarzmalerei. Anstatt zu warten bis eine richtige Klarstellung wie auch immer kommt, oder der Verkauf von Daten festgestellt wird, wird munter drauf losgeheizt das Origin, das pure böse sein, reine spyware, schlimmer als bundestrojaner und und und. Das ist auch extrem kindisch, panikmache und fern ab von der Realität. Ich bezweifle STARK das Origin/EA daten klaut speicher und verkauft. Sowas könnte sich KEIN Konzern Leisten durchzusetzten mit den zugehörigen Rechtlichen Konsequentzen. Ich nehme an das Origin nur EA und Soft/Hardware relevante daten sichert um so EA und Partner Produkte zu verbessern etc, wofür man nunmal diese Daten die Orgin ja anscheinend durchsucht, bzw andere meinen auch es durchsucht nur sich selbst, bedeuten würde, aber hier sieht man ja auch wieder Wiedersprüche. Origin z.b. hat keinerlei personenspezifischen Informationen von mir. Und meinen PC könnten se wenn sie denn wollten durchsuchen wie sie lustig sind, hab ich keinerlei probleme mit, habe nichts druf zu verbergen. (wie gesagt FALLS sie sowas machen sollten) Die meisten die hier Panikmache sind meiner Meinung nach Pseudo Persönlichkeitsrechts/verfechter (komischerweise plötzlich nur dann wenn was für sie relevantes ist und nicht generell dafür einstehen, jedenfalls die meisten), Paranoide die angst haben das jeder hinter ihren UNGLAUBLICH wichtigen daten her ist, oder dreck am stecken haben und angst haben das EA die illegal runtergeladenen games findet.



Und warum dann minutenlanger UPLOAD mit 100% - wenn sie nur ein paar Rechnerdaten brauchen ... 
Ich habe keinen einzige Raubkopie auf dem Rechner ...

ich nehme an du hast noch nie selber PC Programme geschrieben - daher bist du auch so blauäugig und glaubst nur an das GUTE in ORIGIN - es geht hier nur um Kohle - es geht um den gläsernen Kunden, den man 100% analysieren möchte 
( Surfverhalten, Applikationen, Bild und Filmmaterial, Kaufverhalten usw. usw.)

NIEMAND hat was auf meinem Rechner verloren ... Wenn du deinen Rechner jedem zur ausgiebigen Analyse überlässt, dann ist das Deine Sache.

APPLE/ FACEBOOK / GOOGLE / HANDY im Moment ist es Mode alles und jeden genau zu erforschen .... schon der Gedanke daran macht mit stinksauer ...


----------



## Darknomis806 (1. November 2011)

achja wird das noch witzig! 

EA hat sich es jetzt sowas von verkackt


----------



## Blasterishere (1. November 2011)

windelfried schrieb:


> Und warum dann minutenlanger UPLOAD mit 100% - wenn sie nur ein paar Rechnerdaten brauchen ...
> Ich habe keinen einzige Raubkopie auf dem Rechner ...
> 
> ich nehme an du hast noch nie selber PC Programme geschrieben - daher bist du auch so blauäugig und glaubst nur an das GUTE in ORIGIN - es geht hier nur um Kohle - es geht um den gläsernen Kunden, den man 100% analysieren möchte
> ...


 
Was ist so schlimm an das Surfverhalten der Kunden sich dran zu interessieren? Ich fänd es gut auf mich zugeschnittene Werbung zu bekommen anstatt Werbung welche mich gar nicht interessiert. EA Kann gerne sehen was ich für Games zocke, vllt produzieren Sie dann mehr solche Games für die Kunden um zwar mehr geld zu verdienen, aber auch den Gutne Games/Produkte zu geben die sie interessieren. Ich mein ich bin vllt ein sonderfall von Mensch, da ich keinerlei Probleme hätte z.b. mit meinem Fingarabdruck an der Kasse zu zahlen was direkt dann von mir abgebucht wird. Ich kann jedoch auch leute verstehen die sowas ganz und gar nicht gutheißen können.


----------



## lumpig (1. November 2011)

Viper0201 schrieb:


> Also so langsam sollte EA in diesem Thema mal für Klarheit sorgen denn Mass Effect 3 und SWTOR werden Origin bestimmt auch voraussetzen.


 
Sollte EA an Origin festhalten und auch noch die Frechheit besitzen diese Spyware weiter zu verwenden, werde ich halt keine Spiele dieser Firma mehr kaufen. Es bleibt dann nur zu hoffen, das Spieleentwickler wie DICE in diesem Fall, die für Origin nicht verantwortlich sind, andere Publisher finden um Ihre teils erstklassige Arbeit weiterführen zu können.


----------



## JayAge (1. November 2011)

Immer wieder lese ich in den letzten Tagen, daß Origin Kritiker sich zu sehr aufregen würden, da ihre Daten ohnehin von vielen anderen gesammelt werden (Facebook, Google usw.). Allerdings verstehe ich diese Argumentation nicht. Gerade weil Unternehmen Daten von mir sammeln versuche ich meinerseits das Bild doch nicht noch umfassend zu vervollständigen. Gerade weil ich weiß, daß Informationen über mich gesammelt werden, entwickle ich eine zunehmende Sensibilität für dieses Thema und versuche mich gegen jedes weitere Eindringen in meine Privatsphäre zu schützen, so gut ich kann. Deshalb wirft man mir vor, ignorant zu sein?!


----------



## windelfried (1. November 2011)

Ich sage nicht das es schlimm ist, ich möchte aber vorher gefragt werden - und mich auch dagegen entscheiden dürfen.

Und nicht wie hier Geld zu zahlen und dann die Software wegschmeißen müssen weil ich mich dagegen entschieden habe - das ist Betrug - ich habe Geld für ein Produkt ausgegeben, das ich nicht verwenden kann.

Die müssen ihre EULA aussen auf der Verpackung anbringen und wahrheitsgemäß Berichten welche Verzeichnisse für die Datensammlung verwendet werden, sodaß man VOR DEM KAUF weiß was einen genau erwartet.


----------



## kingcoolstar (1. November 2011)

Origin sorgt bei einige Leute für Angst. S3lbst mein Bruder der sich kaum mit Pc auskennt, riet michd avon ab Battlefield 3 zu kaufen. Dies habe er von seinem Freundeskreis und das in meiner Kleinstadt. Selbst ich befürchte mich vor zustimmung des verzicht meiner Rechte wenn ich mir das Spiel Battlefield 3 mit Origin Kaufe und Installiere. Ich war ein großer fan von Battlefield 3, aber Origin hat mir die Laune auf das spiel genommen. Nein Danke EA.!


----------



## LLcoolB (1. November 2011)

kingcoolstar schrieb:


> Origin sorgt bei einige Leute für Angst. S3lbst mein Bruder der sich kaum mit Pc auskennt, riet michd avon ab Battlefield 3 zu kaufen. Dies habe er von seinem Freundeskreis und das in meiner Kleinstadt. Selbst ich befürchte mich vor zustimmung des verzicht meiner Rechte wenn ich mir das Spiel Battlefield 3 mit Origin Kaufe und Installiere. Ich war ein großer fan von Battlefield 3, aber Origin hat mir die Laune auf das spiel genommen. Nein Danke EA.!


 
genau das ist es ja, weil sich die leute nicht auskennen. die haben keine ahnung was rechtlich geht und was nicht und dazu haben sie noch keine ahnung was das programm macht und wie es funktioniert ABER groß rumschelten und allen anderen angst machen.
ich kann dir versichern das origin NICHTS macht ausser zu gucken ob mit den in origin gekauften spielen alles klar ist. das habe ich selbst überprüft und mit einem upload von 5bytes pro halbe stunde kann das teil ohnehin ea mit nicht viel infos versorgen ^^


----------



## hagren (1. November 2011)

windelfried: Du kannst die EULA online abrufen. AGBs sind generell vor Kauf eigenständig durchzulesen.


----------



## Kellten (1. November 2011)

eine geniale aktion von media markt...


----------



## Mantelhuhn (1. November 2011)

hergott, origin durchforstet nicht eure dateien, das ist ein irrglaube


----------



## UthaSnake (1. November 2011)

Seeeeehr schöne Aktion seitens Media Markt.

Diese ganze Origin Berichterstattung finde ich viel interessanter als die vorherigen, zahlreichen, unnötigen Hype News um BF3 

Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie das Thema "Origin" weitergeht.
Wenn jetzt schon der EH so(!) reagiert und viele (unwissende) Käufer vom Kauf abhällt und andere EH`s (Saturn, pro Markt, Amazon...karstadt ^^) die selbe Aktion starten, wird das EA zum Handeln zwingen.

Bisher dachte ich immer das Unwort des Jahres 2011 würde €uro-Rettungsschirm werden... aber Origin ist ein heißer Kandidat für den Thron


----------



## N7ghty (1. November 2011)

hagren schrieb:


> windelfried: Du kannst die EULA online abrufen. AGBs sind generell vor Kauf eigenständig durchzulesen.


 Das macht natürlich jeder.... Wenn ich jede AGB durchgelesen hätte, der ich zugestimmt habe, dann hätte ich in meinem ganzen Leben nichts anderes gemacht, als die Dinger zu lesen...


----------



## UthaSnake (1. November 2011)

Und schon ist ein weiterer EH nachgezogen... ^^
Wie das alles wohl ausgehen wird?
Ist ja fast so spannend wie damals das LOST Finale


----------



## UthaSnake (1. November 2011)

PS: (vergessen ^^)
@N7ghty:
wenn du dir nichtmal die Zeit nimmst ein paar AGB`s durchzulesen, bist du selber Schuld wenn du irgendwann mal was unterschreibst was dich dann teuer zu stehen kommen könnte!

@ all:
Lest AGB`s und EULA`s (oder Eulen???)
Ja sie sind lang und nervig....das sind Gerichtsverfahren auch


----------



## JillValentine21 (1. November 2011)

Mantelhuhn schrieb:


> hergott, origin durchforstet nicht eure dateien, das ist ein irrglaube


 
Sagte der Mitarbeiter von EA!! Erzähl mir nix wir sind doch nicht blöde. Außerdem habe ich es selber auf mitlerweile 5 Rechnern gesehen also lass stecken!


----------



## N7ghty (1. November 2011)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> PS: (vergessen ^^)
> @N7ghty:
> wenn du dir nichtmal die Zeit nimmst ein paar AGB`s durchzulesen, bist du selber Schuld wenn du irgendwann mal was unterschreibst was dich dann teuer zu stehen kommen könnte!
> 
> ...


 Das kannst du doch nicht ernst meinen. Jedes, und ich meine JEDES, Programm hat seine eigene AGB und ich will gar nicht wissen, wieviele Programme ich auf meinem Rechner drauf habe. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie viel du deinen Rechner nutzt, ich bin ein absoluter Vielnutzer und hab einfach besseres zu tun, als jede AGB durchzulesen. Und ich kann dir versprechen, das macht keiner in meinem Umfeld und ich bin Informatikstudent. Zu Origin hab ich mir die AGB mal durchgelesen, nachdem dieser ganze Trubel aufkam, aber das ist nun mal nicht die Regel. Wenn ich Programme update, haben die häufig auch eine veränderte AGB, die les ich mir dann natürlich auch nicht durch. Da werd ich doch bekloppt in der Birne... Soviel zu "ein paar AGB's"


----------



## Mantelhuhn (1. November 2011)

JillValentine21 schrieb:


> Sagte der Mitarbeiter von EA!! Erzähl mir nix wir sind doch nicht blöde. Außerdem habe ich es selber auf mitlerweile 5 Rechnern gesehen also lass stecken!


 
mitarbeiter von ea, selten so gelacht...

origin durchforstet die namen, aber nicht den inhalt, senden tut das programm auch nichts, außer, wie genannt hardware und spielenamen


----------



## TherawroyTHEREAL (1. November 2011)

sorry ... da ist  echt alles verloren ... EA mitarbeiter und Thread gelöscht xD

Vorurteile ?? wir doch net


----------



## Sansana (1. November 2011)

Sehr schön das Origin so auf Ablehnung stößt. Das zeigt anderen, die vieleicht auch die Idee hatten sowas einzuführen eben nicht machen können was sie wollen.


----------



## DrMabuseXX (1. November 2011)

Verbietet dieses virenverseuchte Müll-Game doch endlich!


----------



## Cairilius (1. November 2011)

Gut so.


----------



## UthaSnake (1. November 2011)

@ N7ghty:
Ja sieht man ja, was man davon hat wenn man sich keine AGB`s durchliest. Würde es nun überhaubt keine Aufregung um Origin geben, würde Origin dich bzw. deinen PC trotzdem scannen und du wärst trotzdem der gefickte!
Unwissenheit ist kein Segen.

Und nur weil in deinem Freundes/bekanntenkreis niemand sich AGB`s durchliest, machst du es auch nicht?!?!?!
ich glaube das Beispiel, "wenn alle vom Hochhaus springen" muss ich nicht nennen um diese schwache Argumentation noch als solche zu untermauern!
Du bistInfo-Student? Toll, ist nur leider keine Garantie dafür das du dich automatisch mit AGB`s auskennst.
Ich kenn Hausmeister und Fensterputzer, die ein expertenähnliches Wissen besitzen, was Recht angeht!

Und wenn man ersteinmal EIN PAAR AGB`s gelesen hat, dann liest man gerade die in der "Zockerwelt" etwas schneller, weil man Übung reinbekommt.
Aber hey, unterschreib oder stimm einfach allem weiterhin zu was dir vorgesetzt wird.
Es wird schon nichts passieren, die Privatsphäre gibt man ja eh am Anmeldebutton von Facebook bereits ab!


----------



## Phone83 (1. November 2011)

2 Sachen
1. Schade um Dice das könnte ihnen das kreutz brechen. sind schon schlimmere sachen passiert wegen weniger -.-
2. schlimm genung das es sich hier nur um ein spiel handelt und man sowas ertragen muss...
ich erinnere mich noch damals 1860 im kartoffelkrieg.. diskette rein installieren  zocken Oo keine updates keine dlc keine cheater ah ok keine grafik kein guter sound kein support aber egal dafür  nicht sowas ^^


----------



## Stonemender (1. November 2011)

Lustigerweise spioniert Blizzard in genau der gleichen Weise schon seit Jahren seine Kunden aus - nur da gabs irgendwie keine Proteste und ich kenne nicht einen Spieler, der WoW an den Nagel gehängt hätte, nur weil das Spiel rumschnüffelt.


----------



## Unknown87 (1. November 2011)

Stonemender schrieb:


> Lustigerweise spioniert Blizzard in genau der gleichen Weise schon seit Jahren seine Kunden aus - nur da gabs irgendwie keine Proteste und ich kenne nicht einen Spieler, der WoW an den Nagel gehängt hätte, nur weil das Spiel rumschnüffelt.


 
Bitte informiere dich, bevor du so einen schwachsinn postest. Blizzard scannt deinen Arbeitsspeicher und deine CPU-Prozesse nach auffälligen Programmen, die Bots oder Cheatsoftware sein könnten. Ausserdem speichert Blizzard innerhalb des Spiels deinen kompletten Schriftverkehr in allen Chats (auch wsp). Blizzard scannt jedoch nicht deine Metadaten auf der Festplatte und behält sich auch nicht das Recht vor, diese an Marketingfirmen oder sonst wen weiterzugeben^^

Es ist nicht unbedingt besser, aber EA geht mit Origin doch einen deutlichen Schritt weiter als Blizzard.

Btw das von Blizzard benutzte Programm heißt "Warden". Einfach mal googlen


----------



## rstaar (1. November 2011)

Stonemender schrieb:


> Lustigerweise spioniert Blizzard in genau der gleichen Weise schon seit Jahren seine Kunden aus - nur da gabs irgendwie keine Proteste und ich kenne nicht einen Spieler, der WoW an den Nagel gehängt hätte, nur weil das Spiel rumschnüffelt.


 Dein Beispiel ist schlecht gewählt, auch wenn es in die richtige Richtung geht. Blizzard überwacht mit Sicherheit die laufenden Prozesse auf deinem Rechner, das ist unbestreitbar, aber größtenteils nur, um den Gebrauch von Cheat- und Bot-Software zu unterbinden.

Für ein besseres Beispiel sollte man sich einfach mal die Nutzungsbedingungen von Verkaufsplattformen wie Steam oder Impulse durchlesen.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das, was da drinsteht, zu 100% mit dem übereinstimmt, für das man bei BF3 ein riesiges Fass aufmacht.


----------



## doomkeeper (1. November 2011)

und viele verstehen nicht dass schon die dateinamen etwas über uns preisgeben könnten.
klar bei nur 100 leuten wird man nicht viel damit anfangen können.
bei ein paar millionen kann man schon schubladen errichten und die user filtern.

kurz und knapp. das ist ein bereich welcher nicht mehr kontrolliert werden kann.

die user wissen nicht warum das nötig ist (weil ganz ehrlich, fürs spielen braucht man so
einen scan nicht)
wiederrum sagt EA dass es nix schlechtes sei und origin nix schlechtes wolle.

dann stellt mal das einfach ab und fertig ist.
oder man fragt die leute zuerst ob sie sowas haben möchten aber nicht pauschal
sagen dass es für jeden nur das beste sei...

ich denk mal man ist mit der zeit alt genug um selber entscheiden zu können
was man will und was nicht. 
nur hier wird man wie ein kleinkind behandelt und ea denkt sie könnten
mit ihrer spieleperle von bf3 sowas durchziehen.

mein beispiel mit dem frosch ist ganz gut gewählt.

bei steam / valve kann man noch selbst entscheiden kann was man will und nicht will. -> frosch im topf
(bis dahin und nicht weiter)

bei origin / ea wird bzw. wurde versucht die wassertemperatur zu steigern.
(da wird nix mehr gefragt, da wird gemacht)

und das ist der unterschied von hersteller bzw. publisher die
tolle spiele machen wollen, die kunden trotzdem respektieren, tolle leistung und guten service bieten,...
klar gehts bei valve auch um geld und sie arbeiten bestimmt nicht umsonst,
aber valve schweigt lieber und konzentriert sich auf das was sie eben können.
-> die besten spiele machen, stets für ihre community da sein und die fans belohnen
mit gratis content, tollem multiplayer und guter modifizierbarkeit ihrer spiele

und von firmen wie EA die egal um was es geht, nur ans Geld denken.
andere studios schlucken, spiele kaputtmachen, auf geile lizenzen nen scheiss geben,
ständig fehler zugeben und im gleichen satz besserung gelobt.

und das geht schon seit jahren - verändert hat sich gar nix.

valve hat bisjetzt sich nie was schlechtes geleistet und die steam platform seit anfang an
keine schlechte kritik bekommen.
da valve trotzdem noch versucht ihre spiele wenigstens mit nem code freizuschalten +
spieleverkauf auf IHRER platform nicht sehen will ist heutzutage völlig verständlich.

aber alles in einem ist das noch human.
wenn man systeme wie origin, ubilauncher und kopierschutzmaßnahmen wie SECUROM
anschaut, dann hat valve hier (obwohl sie die ersten waren) 
etwas aufgebaut was andere nicht schaffen können.

deswegen -> origin ? wenn das programm nur gut für die werbung sein soll, dann brauchts keine sau und
darf kein pflichtprogramm sein.


----------



## z3ro22 (1. November 2011)

ich wollte eigentlich bf3 kaufen aber ich kaufe mir jetzt doch mw3.

bei mein kolegen habe ich gesehen wie origin funktioniert und das schreckt ab und wenn sie was in der eula ändern na und sie machen es dennoch.


----------



## Schalkmund (1. November 2011)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> PS: (vergessen ^^)
> @N7ghty:
> wenn du dir nichtmal die Zeit nimmst ein paar AGB`s durchzulesen, bist du selber Schuld wenn du irgendwann mal was unterschreibst was dich dann teuer zu stehen kommen könnte!
> 
> ...



Das ist Blödsinn in einer AGB oder EULA dürfen keine Bedingungen stehen mit denen der Kunde überhaupt nicht zu rechnen braucht (§305c BGB). Ausserdem bekommt man meist die EULA erst dann zu Gesicht wenn man die Software schon gekauft hat und sie gerade installieren will.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. November 2011)

Übrigens hat auf Netzwelt.de ein Anwalt gesagt, dass alleine die Eula zu verändern, ja nichts wirklich verändert. Dann müssten sie ja auch das Programm updaten/verändern, weil es ja so immer noch die gleichen Spyware-Funktionen besitzt.
Da können sie also reinschreiben was sie wollen, das Programm Origin ist ja trotzdem noch so.


----------



## th_h_hexley (1. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da können sie also reinschreiben was sie wollen, das Programm Origin ist ja trotzdem noch so.



Aber nur wenn all die im EULA genannten Dinge auch gemacht wurden. Mir scheint eher, dass man das EULA der existierenden Software angepasst hat. Und der Punkt mit der Weitergabe der Nutzerdaten, hat ja mit der installierten Software nichts zu tun.


----------



## HOTBLACK (1. November 2011)

Schön zu lesen. Die Einzelhändler reagieren zwar in eigenem Interesse aber trotzdem hilft es, die Masse zu sensibilisieren. Hoff ich doch zumindest...


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. November 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> und viele verstehen nicht dass schon die dateinamen etwas über uns preisgeben könnten.
> klar bei nur 100 leuten wird man nicht viel damit anfangen können.
> bei ein paar millionen kann man schon schubladen errichten und die user filtern.
> 
> ...


 
Und weißt was das wirklich miese ist? Das Origin auch bei Spielen wie FIFA 12 verwendet wird. Solche Spiele werden ja auch von Kindern/Jugendlichen gespielt. Die kaufen sich das dann, machen das auf den PC ihrer Eltern und die haben keinerlei Ahnung, was da jetzt auf ihrem Rechner schlummert. Das macht die Sache noch schlimmer.


----------



## Phone83 (1. November 2011)

HOTBLACK schrieb:


> Schön zu lesen. Die Einzelhändler reagieren zwar in eigenem Interesse aber trotzdem hilft es, die Masse zu sensibilisieren. Hoff ich doch zumindest...


 
hmm ob das für die kunden war? die wollen ihren arsch retten..so seh ich das


----------



## HOTBLACK (1. November 2011)

Phone83 schrieb:


> hmm ob das für die kunden war? die wollen ihren arsch retten..so seh ich das


 ich schrieb: ''in ihrem eigenen interesse''. was bedeutet das denn?


----------



## Brotkruemel (1. November 2011)

Als nächstes beschäftigt sich wahrscheinlich der CCC mit Origin...


----------



## doomkeeper (1. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Und weißt was das wirklich miese ist? Das Origin auch bei Spielen wie FIFA 12 verwendet wird. Solche Spiele werden ja auch von Kindern/Jugendlichen gespielt. Die kaufen sich das dann, machen das auf den PC ihrer Eltern und die haben keinerlei Ahnung, was da jetzt auf ihrem Rechner schlummert. Das macht die Sache noch schlimmer.


 
ich kanns mir nur so erklären, dass so ein spiel wie Battlefield 3 was monatelang gehyped wurde bestimmt
mehr aufmerksamkeit auf sich zieht, als ein fifa.
vor allem weil man da einfach gern etwas kritisch schaut (bei all dem hype)
und wenn ein EA schon offiziell bekannt gibt dass sie den PC
eines Users scannen können, wollen und werden - dann leuten
die alarmglocken.

ich weiß nicht wie es jetz den anderen ging, aber ich sehe origin nur im zusammenhang mit battlefield 3.

es war einfach alles viel zu komisch und zu hektisch.
zuerst kam ne meldung dass ea sich gegen massenklagen irgendwie gesichert habe,
dann kam die meldung dass battlefield 3 nicht über steam rauskommt, dann kurz darauf hieß
es dass EA eine eigene platform rausbringen mag.

da muss man kein mathegenie sein um das zu durchschauen


----------



## Phone83 (1. November 2011)

ja ich meinte nur ich hab wo gelesen das es alles für die kunden ist blabla ^^
das passte halt grade.
komisch ist doch : jeder weiß es und kauft es //verkauft es // stellt es her etc schon komisch das eine lange kette von testern unter anderem auch pc games, beta tests ,Dice selber, all diese haben es entweder nicht gewusst oder verschweigen  dies.
wo bei ich mich dann wieder frage ob dice davon wusste bzw nicht wusste könnten sie vieleicht auch ihren vertrag aushebeln


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. November 2011)

Das Fernsehen berichtet auch schon darüber:

Bericht in den ZDF-Nachtnews: ZDF news - EA Battlefield3 Origin - 01.11.2011 - YouTube
Auf RTL2: RTL2 news - EA Battlefield3 Origin - 31.10.2011 - HD - YouTube


----------



## rotskippy (1. November 2011)

Pro7 zieht ebenso nach und berichtet in den aktuellen News um18 Uhr darüber.


----------



## Phone83 (1. November 2011)

ach wie schön wenn die menschen mal so viel lärm wegen sprit oder strompreise machen würden wäre deutschland gerettet^^


----------



## rotskippy (1. November 2011)

Phone83 schrieb:


> ach wie schön wenn die menschen mal so viel lärm wegen sprit oder strompreise machen würden wäre deutschland gerettet^^


 

Verstehe deine Aussage nicht. Wieviel Wind wird denn um BF3 denn schon im TV gemacht??? Nur weil es mittlerweile auf drei verschiedenen Sendern ausgestrahlt wurde??? Abgesehen vom Internet sind das meines Wissens nach die ersten Berichte dazu. Da wurde schon mehr für BF3 im TV geworben als über Origin berichtet.

Und über Sprit und Strom wird auch zugenüge berichtet wenn man sich die Mühe macht und regelmäßig Nachrichten schaut. Oder erwartest du tägliche News wie die Strom- & Spritpreise liegen??? Sehe ich an genügend Tankstellen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit und zurück. Da brauche ich keine zusätzliche Aufklärung im Fernsehen.


----------



## N7ghty (1. November 2011)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> @ N7ghty:
> Ja sieht man ja, was man davon hat wenn man sich keine AGB`s durchliest. Würde es nun überhaubt keine Aufregung um Origin geben, würde Origin dich bzw. deinen PC trotzdem scannen und du wärst trotzdem der gefickte!
> Unwissenheit ist kein Segen.
> 
> ...


 Ja, du bist ein feiner Junge, hier hast du n Lutscher. Die Ecke für die mit Realitätsverlust is woanders. Niemand liest sich alle AGB's durch, das ist ein Fakt.

PS.: Mit der Aussage "Ich bin Informatikstudent" wollte ich damit zeigen, dass ich in einem gewissen Umfeld bin, wo ich und viele Bekannte mit jeder Menge Arten unterschiedlicher Programme zu tun kriegen und NIEMAND sich AGB's durchliest, das versprech ich dir.


----------



## doomkeeper (1. November 2011)

Phone83 schrieb:


> ach wie schön wenn die menschen mal so viel lärm wegen sprit oder strompreise machen würden wäre deutschland gerettet^^


 
dafür müsste man ja auf die straße gehen und das ist ja bekanntlich peinlich in deutschland 

von zivilcourage will ich mal in deutschland gar nicht anfangen.

wobei in asian Taschendieb in China gestoppt - YouTube

vorbildlich


----------



## HMCpretender (1. November 2011)

Leider wird es heute von vielen schon als völlig normal angesehen, dass publisher bestimmen wollen, wie Kunden ihr rechtmäßig erworbenes Produkt nutzen dürfen und wie weit sie die Hosen dafür herunterlassen müssen.

Ich meine selbst, wenn alles stimmt was EA so beteuert: es gehört sich einfach nicht, Kunden Adware unterzujubeln, die sie nicht haben wollen und das ganze dann lediglich auf Seite 7 der EULA in unverständlichem juristendeutsch anzugeben.


----------



## HerrKarl (1. November 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> dafür müsste man ja auf die straße gehen und das ist ja bekanntlich peinlich in deutschland
> 
> von zivilcourage will ich mal in deutschland gar nicht anfangen.
> 
> ...


 
Jep... und auf jeden gestoppten Taschendieb kommt ein überfahrenes und liegengelassenes Kind in China.
Nä, dort is es auch nicht besser. Verlass dich drauf.


----------



## z3ro22 (1. November 2011)

origin greift nicht nur auf harmlose daten zu.

der tipp ist immernoch packt es in einer sandbox dann kann es nichts machen.


----------



## LostHero (1. November 2011)

Sehr gut, so muss das. Auf dass die Wogen sich niemals glätten mögen. Evtl setzen wir so endlich mal ein Zeichen gegen die Publisher-Riesen und ihre finsteren Machenschaften.


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (1. November 2011)

Zu denen die hier die ganze Zeit von Panikmache und Übertreibung reden, ja ihr habt zu einem gewissen Teil recht. Aber wenn eure Konsequenz aus dieser Erkenntnis ist, das ihr erstmal fröhlich zockt bis Klarheit herrscht, fehlts wohl an anderer Stelle.
Ich warte erstmal ab wie sich das entwickelt. Und so lange verzichte ich halt auf BF3. Sollte es sich als wahr herausstellen, na guten Appetit. Wenn nicht, mal schauen. Mir gefällt Origin auch ohne dem Sammeln von persönlichen Daten nicht besonders. Hoffe die ändern auch was ander Software und machen ihr System wieder etwas offener. Wenn man nachher für jeden Publisher sein eigenes "Steam" braucht geb ich ich denen die Schuld, die die ganze Scheisse mitgemacht haben 

So lange spiele ich Minecraft


----------



## Phone83 (1. November 2011)

rotskippy schrieb:


> Verstehe deine Aussage nicht. Wieviel Wind wird denn um BF3 denn schon im TV gemacht??? Nur weil es mittlerweile auf drei verschiedenen Sendern ausgestrahlt wurde??? Abgesehen vom Internet sind das meines Wissens nach die ersten Berichte dazu. Da wurde schon mehr für BF3 im TV geworben als über Origin berichtet.
> 
> Und über Sprit und Strom wird auch zugenüge berichtet wenn man sich die Mühe macht und regelmäßig Nachrichten schaut. Oder erwartest du tägliche News wie die Strom- & Spritpreise liegen??? Sehe ich an genügend Tankstellen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit und zurück. Da brauche ich keine zusätzliche Aufklärung im Fernsehen.


 ja richtig du verstehst es nicht ...


----------



## doomkeeper (1. November 2011)

HerrKarl schrieb:


> Jep... und auf jeden gestoppten Taschendieb kommt ein überfahrenes und liegengelassenes Kind in China.
> Nä, dort is es auch nicht besser. Verlass dich drauf.


 
gegen die zivilcourage kann man da hinten nix sagen.
es passiert jeden tag etwas blödes auf der welt, aber ein
zusammenhalt auf der straße gibts hier leider nicht.

in deutschland ist zivilcourage zu 90% gar nicht vorhanden was viele tests die letzten jahre nach den
bahnhof-skandalen gezeigt haben.

klar hat china z.b. auch seine macken.
aber die machen dafür in sehr vielen anderen bereichen alles viel besser.
aber das ist off-topic.

@ sandbox tipp.

wenn man jetzt schon solche programme benutzen muss DAMIT man sorgenfrei
sein ehrlich erworbenes spiel sorgenfrei spielen kann.

dann kann man genau so eine raubkopie von battlefield 3 verwenden oder irgendwelche Cracks.

klar es ist nicht dasselbe, aber vom prinzip gleiche.
hier was lustiges zum thema origin 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJcEAweAxvs&feature=related


----------



## wOJ (1. November 2011)

So leute das warten hat ein ende! Die hackergruppe Razor1911 hat so eben ein fix für BF3 herausgebracht womit ihr euer ORIGINAL spiel OHNE ORIGIN ONLINE spielen könnt!  
Habs gerade getestet und es funktioniert einwandfrei ich hoffe nur ich werde nicht gebannt weil ich mich nicht ausspionieren lasse. 

Wenn es von der redaktion tolleriert wird lade ich das ganze hoch und poste ein link.


----------



## WaldebeatZ (1. November 2011)

ja hoffentlich wacht ea bald dadurch auf und lässt origin abschaffen ....


----------



## spike00 (1. November 2011)

wOJ schrieb:


> So leute das warten hat ein ende! Die hackergruppe Razor1911 hat so eben ein fix für BF3 herausgebracht womit ihr euer ORIGINAL spiel OHNE ORIGIN ONLINE spielen könnt!
> Habs gerade getestet und es funktioniert einwandfrei ich hoffe nur ich werde nicht gebannt weil ich mich nicht ausspionieren lasse.
> 
> Wenn es von der redaktion tolleriert wird lade ich das ganze hoch und poste ein link.


 
Man muss aber Origin trozdem einmal installieren und einen Account anlegen oder?


----------



## HOTBLACK (1. November 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> hier was lustiges zum thema origin :d
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjceaweaxvs&feature=related



      hehe...


----------



## wOJ (1. November 2011)

spike00 schrieb:


> Man muss aber Origin trozdem einmal installieren und einen Account anlegen oder?


 Das müsste man jetzt aussprobieren, ich hab ja origin "noch" auf dem rechner aber ich kann jetzt bf3 zocken ohne es zu starten und wenn man es nicht startet scannt es den pc nicht aber ich teste es mal indem ich origin deinstalliere.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (1. November 2011)

Blasterishere schrieb:


> Was ist so schlimm an das Surfverhalten der Kunden sich dran zu interessieren? können.



Allein dieser Satz gibt mir schwer zu denken. Ich weiß echt nicht mehr was ich von sowas halten soll. Ich versuche seit Jahren meinen Freundeskreis etwas sensibler zu machen, was den Datenschutz angeht. Wenn ich dann sowas lese, wird mir echt schlecht. Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass du wirklich ein Sonderfall des Menschen bist, ansonsten haben wir ernsthaft verloren.


----------



## wOJ (1. November 2011)

So es muss origin leider weiterhin installiert sein sonst meckert battlelog aber es muss nicht ausgeführt werden also kann EA nicht spionieren.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (1. November 2011)

wOJ schrieb:


> So leute das warten hat ein ende! Die hackergruppe Razor1911 hat so eben ein fix für BF3 herausgebracht womit ihr euer ORIGINAL spiel OHNE ORIGIN ONLINE spielen könnt!
> Habs gerade getestet und es funktioniert einwandfrei ich hoffe nur ich werde nicht gebannt weil ich mich nicht ausspionieren lasse.
> 
> Wenn es von der redaktion tolleriert wird lade ich das ganze hoch und poste ein link.


 

Wenn die das rauskriegen, wirst du mit Sicherheit gebannt. Damit verstößt du sicherlich irgendwie gegen deren Super EULA.


----------



## UthaSnake (1. November 2011)

@ N7ghty
Das sich niemand AGB`s durchliest, ist KEIN Fakt!
Schonmal die AGB`s deiner Bank durchgelesen? Solltest du vielleicht mal tun -.-"

Und das sich niemand AGB`s bei Spielen (oder anderen programmen) durchliest, ist auch einfach nicht wahr!
Sicherlich gibt es eine (leider) viel zu hohe Anzhal von Menschen die sie nicht lesen. Ich denke das die Zahl gigantisch ist, nur haben diese ganzen Leute wenn es denn mal drauf ankommt, einfach selber Schuld!
Das die überwiegende mehrheit einfach nicht nachdenkt und einfach alles unterzeichnet bzw. blind zustimmt ist einfach nur dämlich und spiegelt ganz wunderbar die Situation einer neuen Generation wieder.
schau dir "die alten" an. Wenn meine Eltern sich was installieren oder sich auf einem "social network" anmelden, lesen sie die gesamten AGB´s.

das du in einem Umfeld bist wo viele mit den unterschiedlichsten programmen zu tun haben, bei denen sich nach deinen Äußerungen niemand mal die AGB`s durchliest, ist nicht grad ein gutes Argument.
Zudem es ja jetzt genau DIESE Leute sind, die jetzt da sitzen und sich wie gefickt fühlen müssen durch programme wie Origin!

Wird sowas weniger werden, in zeiten von Facebook, Twitter und sonstigen social networks? Nein!
Solche Programme werden in der Zukunft wohl noch öfter auftauchen, und neue Diskussionen werden entstehen, solange bis auch mal der letzte depp merkt "Hmm, diese AGB`s sind allem Anschein nach gar nicht so unwichtig!"

Deine Fakten (das NIEMAND! AGB`s liest) sind einfach falsch und undurchdacht!

Und nein, ich will keinen Lolli, ich glaube den brauchst du noch in deiner Welt wo alle AGB`s nach Blumen duften!


----------



## Ladde82 (1. November 2011)

*...*



RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Wenn die das rauskriegen, wirst du mit Sicherheit gebannt. Damit verstößt du sicherlich irgendwie gegen deren Super EULA.



Kommt darauf an wie dieser "crack" funktioniert. Veränderst du damit eine .exe von BF3 oder Origin verletzt du deren EULA.
Ist es ein selbstständiges Programm welches das Original BF3 oder ORIGIN nur in deren "Suchfunktion" einschränkst ist es erlaubt da du selber die Original dateinen nicht manipuliert hast sondern nur deren "Arbeitsprozess" einschränkst.
Sollte es "Crack" sein und die finden dies raus ist ein Bann sicher.


----------



## Lizzard2002 (1. November 2011)

Da es anscheinend noch immer einige "Fanboys" nicht glauben:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPu9h5NrL7o

Was Media Markt und Saturn machen ist komplett RICHTIG!! Wenn jetzt die Gamer auf diesem Planeten mitziehen, wird (muss) EA wohl nochmal über sein SCH*** Origin nachdenken und wohl eingestehen, dass sie nicht alles mit den Gamern machen können was sie wollen!

Und die Aussage von EA, dass Origin keine Spyware sei finde ich einfach nur armselig und lächerlich! Glauben die tatsächlich, dass alle Gamer nur Trottel sind?! Offensichlich - sonst würden sie das nicht behaupten...

MfG


----------



## GeierTVE (1. November 2011)

Danke Razor für das Update!
Funktioniert super und Origin muss nicht gestartet werden!

Es ist aber leider ein Crack und danmit gibt es es wohl Ärger .....


----------



## DrMabuseXX (1. November 2011)

Einfach nicht kaufen gehypten Müll und Ea wirds selbst merken.

Aber leider haben halt wieder viele Kinder voreilig vorbestellt, diese Trottel.


----------



## DrMabuseXX (1. November 2011)

Einfach nicht kaufen den Müll!

ROFL: SChaut euch die Amazon-Bewertungen an:

bf3 muss ja NOCH VIEL SCHLECHTER sein als es eh schon ist 

http://www.amazon.de/EA-Battlefield...7DVM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320175948&sr=8-1


----------



## doomkeeper (1. November 2011)

GeierTVE schrieb:


> Danke Razor für das Update!
> Funktioniert super und Origin muss nicht gestartet werden!
> 
> Es ist aber leider ein Crack und danmit gibt es es wohl Ärger .....


 
da kann man ja gleich ne raubkopie benutzen 

ich finds nur interessant, wie ehrliche käufer jetz zu cracks gezwungen werden.
auf der anderen seite frage ich mich, warum es so schwer ist ein spiel
einfach zurückzugeben und vorerst drauf zu verzichten.

ist ja nur ein spiel


----------



## DrMabuseXX (1. November 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> da kann man ja gleich ne raubkopie benutzen
> 
> ich finds nur interessant, wie ehrliche käufer jetz zu cracks gezwungen werden.
> auf der anderen seite frage ich mich, warum es so schwer ist ein spiel
> ...


 

Sorry aber wer so blöd war das gehypte bettelfeld 3 vorzubestellen ist wirklich selbst Schuld.


----------



## doomkeeper (1. November 2011)

DrMabuseXX schrieb:


> Sorry aber wer so blöd war das gehypte bettelfeld 3 vorzubestellen ist wirklich selbst Schuld.


 
selbst vorbestellungen kann man stornieren.
ich war zwar auch kurz davor es zu bestellen, aber da kurz vor release
ihr origin angekündigt war hab ich den gedanken schnell
wieder sein gelassen.

noch interessanter wirds wenn es neuigkeiten für die steam unterstützung gibt.

aber solang origin pflicht und neugierig bleibt, wird bf3 zwar trotzdem sehr oft verkauft und
vll für eine weile die charts dominieren. aber etwas besonderes ist es (dank origin) nicht geworden
und wirds auch nicht mehr werden.


----------



## snuffcinema (1. November 2011)

Die werden sich überlegen ob sie in Zukunft überhaupt noch PC Versionen raus bringen wenn denen dass jetzt zu viel Aufstand wird...
Ich kann den Origin Scheiß zwar auch nicht gebrauchen aber ob es das Wert ist? Je nachdem wie die Sache hier jetzt ausgeht werden die sich in 3, 5 oder was auch immer Jahren, ganz genau überlegen ob sie nicht lieber auf ne PC Ausgabe verzichten. Im Ernst, klar lege ich Wert auf Datenschutz aber wenn ich ganz ehrlich zu mir selber bin ist es mir dann doch wieder Schwanz egal ob EA jetzt weiß welche Grafikkarte oder welchen Processor ich im PC stecken hab. Da finde ich das starten von Origin und dann noch zusätzlich den Browser(der dann auch noch die ganze Zeit an sein muss)statt kurz nen Doppelklick auf ein Desktop Symbol an sich schon wesentlich schlimmer. Was ich eigentlich sagen will, die Sache wird wieder übertrieben hoch geschaukelt. Genau das gleiche wie mit Google. Ich meine NoScript blockiert bei mir auch schön Google-Analytics aber es wäre auch kein Weltuntergang wenn's nicht so wäre. Weil ganz ehrlich, welche Negativen Auswirkungen gibt es denn dadurch für einen? In diesen 2 Fällen auf jeden Fall mehr Wichtigtuer Datenschutz als sonst was.


----------



## DrMabuseXX (1. November 2011)

Haha, denkst Ernsthaft die verzichten auf die PC-Version von Bf3?

Am PC wird das Spiel doppelt so oft verkauft als auf beiden veralteten Konsolen ZUSAMMEN, das spricht Bände!


----------



## kiMb4LL (1. November 2011)

DrMabuseXX schrieb:


> Einfach nicht kaufen den Müll!
> 
> ROFL: SChaut euch die Amazon-Bewertungen an:
> 
> ...


 Ja sind nur schlechte berwertugen wegen Origin!
Ich habe selber BF3 und es ist einfach Hammer! wäre da nicht Origin 
ABER es gibt möglichkeiten ohne Origin zu spielen:
1.Nicht ganz ohne Origin aber ohne angst zu haben Lösung: Sandboxie!
2.Razor1911 Origin Crack! BF3 wirklich OHNE Origin


----------



## DrMabuseXX (1. November 2011)

Blablabla, wenn wenn wenn interessiert niemanden!

Fakt ist Bf3 ist nur schlecht bewertet.

ArmA 2 hat auch Abzüge gekriegt weil die KI am Anfang etwas hakelig war, was nach 2 Wochen und einem Patch ausgemerzt wurde, da hat auch niemand danach gefragt!


----------



## yami-sasuke (1. November 2011)

kiMb4LL schrieb:


> Ja sind nur schlechte berwertugen wegen Origin!
> Ich habe selber BF3 und es ist einfach Hammer! wäre da nicht Origin
> ABER es gibt möglichkeiten ohne Origin zu spielen:
> 1.Nicht ganz ohne Origin aber ohne angst zu haben Lösung: Sandboxie!
> 2.Razor1911 Origin Crack! BF3 wirklich OHNE Origin


 
Tja so kann man auch erliche käufer zu raubkopien zwingen bravo EA werde warcheinlcih auch den crack probieren


----------



## snuffcinema (1. November 2011)

@DrMabusexx
Rockstar hat auch ohne zu zögern auf ne Red Dead Redemption PC Version verzichtet.

Und seit Bad Company hat sich da sowieso auch viel getan, täusch dich da mal nicht. Bei BF2 war der PC Vorsprung schon noch riesig aber mittlerweile könnte das ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## doomkeeper (1. November 2011)

die einfachste und beste lösung.

einfach das spiel liegen lassen solang es für den markt nicht angepasst wurde.

dann braucht man auch keine cracks, keine sandboxies gar nix.
eigene produkte cracken... das muss man sich auf der zunge mal zergehen lassen 

einfach liegen lassen, soll ea etwas staub schlucken.

und falls sie den pc bereich komplett ignorieren werden obwohl sie selbst dafür verantwortlich sind,
dann begrüße ich diese entscheidung sogar. 
zu 90% eh nur schlechte schlagzeilen, leere versprechungen und haben diesselbe politik wie activision
mit ihrem CoD.

Solche Firmen fressen sich voll, schlucken jeden und alles und bestrafen die spieler
mit einem service wie origin.
dazu kommen noch dass ea am liebsten nur noch auf digitalen-verkauf umschwenken würde,
mit dice gespräche gab dass die Battlefield Serie kürzere Zyklen bekommen sollte usw..

was lernt man daraus? EA zieht eiskalt ihr Ding durch, schaut wie man am besten und schnellsten viel
geld verdienen kann, dass sowas auf dauer nicht reicht wird dann wieder etwas neues erfunden 

(wie war das mit den premium paket für fifa spieler? irgendein DLC Wahn für bestimmte
Bezahlungen ala Free 2 play oder so, kann mich nicht mehr erinnern)


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. November 2011)

Und wenn eine Firma ein Spiel oder ihre Spiele nicht mehr für den PC bringen, dann springt dafür eine andere ein  Beispiel NBA..Da hat sich EA irgendwann entschlossen kein Basketballspiel mehr für den PC zu bringen, dafür hat aber dann 2k ihre NBA2k Reihe auf den PC gebracht.
Man braucht da also kein Angst haben. Es gibt so viele Spielefirmen, die jedes Jahr so viele Spiele für den PC rausbringen, die kann man gar nicht alle kaufen und zocken.
Und wenn eine Firma meint, ihre Spiele nicht mehr für den PC rauszubringen, dann haben sie uns PC Spieler gar nicht verdient. Gerade wenn ihr Spiel dann mit so einer DRM-Scheiße garniert ist.
Vielleicht wäre es z.b. gar nicht schlecht, wenn es eine Art Videospielcrash mal wieder geben würde und die ein oder andere große Firma vom Markt fegen würde, dann könnte sich daraus eine Spielebranche bilden, mit vielleicht kundenfreundlicheren Unternehmen. So wie es momentan ist und was da wohl noch kommen wird, so kann es einfach nicht weitergehen. So verliert irgendwann der größte Spieleliebhaber die Lust am Zocken.


----------



## DrMabuseXX (1. November 2011)

bf3 für pc kann von mir aus wegbleiben!

Wieso sollte jemand bf3 brauchen wenn es das viel bessere ARMAII gibt?

Für die Konsolenkinder ok, da evttl. bf3, weil ARMAII ist PC-EXKLUSIV.


----------



## eagleone (1. November 2011)

Verstehe garnicht warum sich alle so aufregen. Bei facebook und co wird freiwillig mit Daten umsichgeworfen da kommst da auch nicht mehr drauf an. Schlimmer ist da wohl immernoch Ubisoft mit der Bevormundung von PC Spielern. Da haben auch erst alle aufgeschrien aber offensichtlich wird das bei denen toleriert das man nur spielen darf wenn Ubi das möchte! Wie gesagt Ubi existiert auch noch und keiner regt sich mehr auf.


----------



## rstaar (1. November 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> da kann man ja gleich ne raubkopie benutzen
> 
> ich finds nur interessant, wie ehrliche käufer jetz zu cracks gezwungen werden.


 
Wenn es nur ehrliche Käufer geben würde, würde es keine Raubkopien und folglich auch keine Kopierschutzmaßnahmen -und nichts anderes ist Origin- geben...

Dieser Thread zeigt doch auf, wo das Problem liegt. Mal eben ein kleines "Progrämmchen" aus einer Tauschbörse laden, die selbstverständlich nur zum Austauschen von Urlaubsfotos installiert ist,und schon läuft alles wie geschmiert. Ich wage zu behaupten: Wer sich nicht scheut, einen Crack für ein Onlinespiel herunterzuladen, der lädt da auch ne Ecke mehr herunter.


----------



## Chriss8185 (1. November 2011)

lol im sartur bei uns ist kein hinweiß


----------



## yami-sasuke (1. November 2011)

rstaar schrieb:


> Wenn es nur ehrliche Käufer geben würde, würde es keine Raubkopien und folglich auch keine Kopierschutzmaßnahmen -und nichts anderes ist Origin- geben...
> 
> Dieser Thread zeigt doch auf, wo das Problem liegt. Mal eben ein kleines "Progrämmchen" aus einer Tauschbörse laden, die selbstverständlich nur zum Austauschen von Urlaubsfotos installiert ist,und schon läuft alles wie geschmiert. Ich wage zu behaupten: Wer sich nicht scheut, einen Crack für ein Onlinespiel herunterzuladen, der lädt da auch ne Ecke mehr herunter.


 
also ich früde sagen die es ilegal habne den juckt es nciht aber die es aus dem laden gakauft haben für den ist es jetzt Ea spätesten jetz gestorben^^


----------



## Freakless08 (1. November 2011)

rstaar schrieb:


> Wenn es nur ehrliche Käufer geben würde, würde es keine Raubkopien und folglich auch keine Kopierschutzmaßnahmen -und nichts anderes ist Origin- geben...


Und ein Kopierschutz muss also eine Liste aller Dateien von meiner Festplatte an EA übertragen. Gehts noch?
Also in dem Fall kann ich die Raubkopierer schon verstehen. Die müssen sich nicht mit Origin rumschlagen stattdessen darf der zahlende Kunde der das Spiel legal erworben hat erstmal die Hosen runterlassen. Sowas ist Kundenfeindlich.

Und das heutzutage jeder auf den Datensammelzug aufspringt ist wohl klar. Auch ohne Raubkopien würde es sowas wie Origin trotzdem geben schließlich kann EA damit noch ordentlich Geld verdienen.


----------



## abe15 (1. November 2011)

Chriss8185 schrieb:


> lol im sartur bei uns ist kein hinweiß


 lol !


----------



## Odin333 (1. November 2011)

rstaar schrieb:


> Wenn es nur ehrliche Käufer geben würde, würde es keine Raubkopien und folglich auch keine Kopierschutzmaßnahmen -und nichts anderes ist Origin- geben...


 
Dir ist aber schon klar, dass "Raubkopierer" die einzigen in der ganzen Wirtschaftskette sind, die vom "Kopierschutz" überhaupt nichts mitbekommen?

Diese Geschichte lässt sich vereinfacht ganz leicht darstellen:

- Softwareentwickler verkauft Software
- 1000 Kunden kaufen sie / 1000 Leute klauen sie

- Softwareentwickler verkauft neue Software
- 2000 Kunden kaufen sie / 2000 Leute klauen sie

- Softwareentwickler wird wütend und verkauft seine neue Software mit Kopierschutz
- 3000 Kunden ärgern sich und kaufen sie / 3000 Leute klauen sie, alles bleibt beim alten

- Softwareentwickler wird noch wütender und verkauft seine neue Software mit noch härterem Kopierschutz
- 3000 Kunden ärgern und beschweren sich, kaufen sie aber trotzdem / 5000 Leute klauen sie, alles bleibt beim alten

- Softwareentwickler verwendet Origin
 - 500 Kunden ärgern und beschweren sich, kaufen sie aber trotzdem / 10000 Leute klauen sie, alles bleibt beim alten

Das ist das paradoxe an diesem ganzen Rotz.
Softwareentwickler müssen nunmal einsehen, dass es bei einem Kopierschutz immer einen Scheitelpunkt gibt, an welchem er kontraproduktiv wird.

Das war früher der CD-Key und ist heute maximal Steam.
Origin oder der allways on von Ubisoft sind weit an diesem Scheitelpunkt vorbeigeschossen und verursachen mehr Raubkopierer als sie fernhalten.


----------



## Apfelsator (1. November 2011)

SOO.

Mal abgesehen davon das Origins genauso wie Steam und ähnliche Programme(mal die EULA von Windows gelesen?) extrem abartig sind, für alle die auf gewisse Titel nicht verzichten wollen, gibt es hier mal(allerdings in Englisch) die Anleitung wie man Origins in einer Sandbox laufen lässt mit Hilfe des Programmes Sandboxie http://www.sandboxie.com/

Limiting EA's Origin Access To Your Computer
http://www.totalbantercommunity.com/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=632 

und auf Seite 7
http://www.totalbantercommunity.com/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=632&p=11577#p11577 
gibt es eine Erklärung wie man damit Battlefield zum laufen bekommt OHNE das Origins einem in die Karten schaut.

Wenn es euch geholfen hat, verbreitet bitte die Information im Web.

verwirrte Grüße
50 Tonnen Flachs

Post Scriptum:
Battlefield 3 war definitiv das LETZTE Spiel von EA das ich mir gekauft habe(und JA mich zerfrisst mein Gewissen deswegen seitdem!), gibt schon genug George Orwell um mich herum.


----------



## pucc (1. November 2011)

man hätte damit rechnen können dass EA niemals so schnell eine einwandfreie platform wie Steam veröffentlicht. Origin war ja nur die Antwort auf das gezanke mit Valve. 
nur sollte man auch mal zurückdenken. Steam hatte lange genug zeit um aktuell, bugfrei und ungeschlagen zu werden, Valve ist natürlich auch sehr angagiert und verpflegt ihre wenigen Veröffentlichung ständig mit updates die ständig das spiel erweitern.... 
wenn ich da an die anfänge von cs denke. Steam -> die Zukunft des zockers... jeder hat steam mit account... die größte und beliebteste plattform für pcspiele... niemals 

heute wird jeden tag steam.exe angeklickt 

 meine Meinung: lasst BF3 im regal verstauben und lasst euch mit so vielen guten und vorallem nervenschonenderen spielen unterhalten. 
ich mach das derzeit mit Dungeon Defenders... findet man auch in steam


----------



## Servicehans (1. November 2011)

Schon witzig hier immer zu lesen, dass der Kopierschutz dazu da wäre, Raubkopierer zu verhindern. Das die Cracked-Releases VÖLLIG ohne Origin laufen, scheinen einige zu vergessen. Der Raubkopierer lacht sich tot, während er spielt und viele andere das spiel nicht aktivieren können.
Der normale CD-Key war der beste Kopierschutz bisher, einfach und doch wirksam. 

Somit kann ich dem was Odin333 geschrieben hat nur beipflichten.


----------



## pucc (1. November 2011)

dieses rumgeheule wegen kopierschutz ist nervig und total dämlich denn: warum wird mittlerweile mehr wert auf den Onlinemodus gesetzt? nein nicht weil es viel cooler ist andere leute als noob oder Camper zu beschimpfen und auch nicht weil wegen dem 20.April am 1. kein scherz gibt. durch onlinezwang wird sichergestellt die meisten raubkopierer auszuschleßen.... zumindest in dessen zielgruppe.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (1. November 2011)

pucc schrieb:


> dieses rumgeheule wegen kopierschutz ist nervig und total dämlich denn: warum wird mittlerweile mehr wert auf den Onlinemodus gesetzt? nein nicht weil es viel cooler ist andere leute als noob oder Camper zu beschimpfen und auch nicht weil wegen dem 20.April am 1. kein scherz gibt. durch onlinezwang wird sichergestellt die meisten raubkopierer auszuschleßen.... zumindest in dessen zielgruppe.


 

Seriously: WTF? Ich sitz hier nun und les den Beitrag zum 5ten Mal durch und hab ihn immernoch nicht verstanden. Was genau willst du uns mitteilen?


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. November 2011)

pucc schrieb:


> dieses rumgeheule wegen kopierschutz ist nervig und total dämlich denn: warum wird mittlerweile mehr wert auf den Onlinemodus gesetzt? nein nicht weil es viel cooler ist andere leute als noob oder Camper zu beschimpfen und auch nicht weil wegen dem 20.April am 1. kein scherz gibt. durch onlinezwang wird sichergestellt die meisten raubkopierer auszuschleßen.... zumindest in dessen zielgruppe.


 
Du weißt schon, dass "Datenhandel" ein lukratives Geschäft geworden ist? Wenn einer von uns nur ein paar Tage die Daten von Facebook hätte, wären wir stinkreich.
Es geht einfach darum so viele Daten wie möglich zu sammeln, das Spiel an eine Plattform zu zwängen, damit kein Wiederverkauf stattfinden kann.
Der Raubkopierer wird dabei nur als Vorwand genutzt, um solche Sachen durchsetzen, denn wenn jemand etwas dagegen sagt, dann kommt man immer mit der "Raubkopierkeule", um gleich jegliche Argumente gegen solche DRM-Maßnahmen zu unterdrücken.
Es muss immer einen (teils erfundenen) Bösewicht geben, den man als Vorwand nutzen kann, um Dinge gegenüber der Allgemeinheit durchsetzen zu können. Das ist und war schon immer so.
Im RL zum Beispiel ist es der Terrorist, der als Vorwand dienen muss, um den Bürger immer mehr überwachen zu können. Immer besser an seine Daten zu kommen etc. Und bei Computerspielen ist es der Raubkopierer.
Das ganze was als Kopierschutz getarnt wird, ist eigentlich ein perversierter Kontrollzwang dem Käufer gegenüber.


----------



## z3ro22 (2. November 2011)

das ist doch überall so egal wo ob beim zocken bei facebook etc man probiert aus wie weit man gehen kann.


----------



## powermax90 (2. November 2011)

super von Media Markt und Saturn. Sowas darf nicht unterstützt werden! Diese Schrittweise ausspioniererei seit den letzten 10 Jahren anfangend wird noch viel schlimmer werden.
Wenn man jetzt nicht sowas unterbindet stehen wir in 10 Jahren noch viel schlimmer da als nun.
Man wollte sich ja nicht wehren und dann hat man den Salat. Meiner Meinung nach sollte Facebook vor ein Ultimatum gestellt werden - entweder gesetzlicher Verbot von Massiven Datensammlungen oder Facebook darf gehen.
Und ein medienkonzern, der vorhat über die rechtmäßigen gültigen Gesetze hinweis mehr von seinen Kunden zu wollen als erlaubt und nötig ist, der sollte sowieso Hausverbot bekommen.

natürlich gibt es Freaks die das nicht interessiert aber wer gerne als offenes Buch leben möchte der möge das tun. Aber sich später ja nicht darüber beschweren das man iwann am Tag 5.000 Spammails und 20 Telefonanrufe bekommt und der Briefkasten überquellt.


----------



## DrMabuseXX (2. November 2011)

Richtig!

Es wird einfach Zeit dass wir Contra geben bei so einer Scheiße.

Die Magazine sollen aufhören sich von Ea bestechen zu lassen sondern sollen auch mal kritisches berichten, die battlefield 3 Spieler und Vorbesteller sollen endlich ihr Gehirn mal einschalten und dieses Kack Game deinstallieren und zurückschicken (und lieber das bessere ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead zocken!), dazu die über zweitausend 1-Sterne bei amazon + ordentlich contra in den Foren = Ea hat ausgeschissen, die geldgeilen Säcke haben verloren und die Spieler nach langem Kampf gewonnen!


----------



## Schalkmund (2. November 2011)

Versteht ihr genau was uns Olaf Coenen Geschäftsführer von EA Deutschland mit seiner Stellungnahme sagen will? Alles ganz natürliche Vorgänge die von Windows durchgeführt werden und nur wie ein Scan durch Origin wirken... oder so?


----------



## snuffcinema (2. November 2011)

powermax90 schrieb:


> natürlich  gibt es Freaks die das nicht interessiert aber wer gerne als offenes  Buch leben möchte der möge das tun. Aber sich später ja nicht darüber  beschweren das man iwann am Tag 5.000 Spammails und 20 Telefonanrufe  bekommt und der Briefkasten überquellt.


 

Yap, bin mir auch ziemlich sicher EA kooperiert mit sämtlichen führenden Viagra und Dopingmittel Herstellern.


----------



## Michii17 (2. November 2011)

bla bla ich geh jetzt Battlefield 3 zocken !!


----------



## DonIggy (2. November 2011)

Die EULA ist immer noch arsch. Bisschen was geändert, aber die kritschen Sachen sind nachwievor enthalten!
Also weiterhin: Finger weg!


----------



## Draikore (2. November 2011)

Privatsphäre ? Was ist das ? Kann man das essen ?

Ich geh BF 3 zocken. 

Wer regt sich auf ? Die Deutschen.
Warum wird sich über Origin aufgeregt und nicht über andere schlimmere Datenklauideen, wie Facebook usw. ?

Weil der Großteil dort angemeldet ist und nicht mehr ohne leben kann oder weil man zu dumm ist ODER manche Leute es nicht mitbekommen haben.

Dann heult in einem über Facebook & Co. rum, dann hat das ganze auch mal etwas mehr Sinn.

Anstatt hier btw. rumzuheulen hab ich gelesen das es auch schon ne Seite für Personen die gegen Origin und das Scannen sind, macht was dagegen Aktiv und heult nicht einfach alles voll und macht sonst nichts.

Von nix kommt nix und rumheulen in irgendwelchen Kommentaren ist nix.


----------



## Sunrunner (2. November 2011)

*Think before you post*



Draikore schrieb:


> Privatsphäre ? Was ist das ? Kann man das essen ?
> 
> Ich geh BF 3 zocken.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, aber da bist DU der dumme!
In Facebook werden Persönliche Daten gesammelt und gespeichert, das stimmt. ABER: Jeder User kann dort frei entscheiden, was er angibt. 
So hab ich z.B. nicht meine Adresse angegeben.
Aber Origin geht einen Schritt weiter und weiß im Endeffekt nun, wo ich wohne und was für Spiele und Software ich auf dem Pc habe.
Und dieser Zugriff auf mein Dateisystem ist ILLEGAL!!!
Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit: Aber Steam sammelt auch Daten über die Benutzer.
Stimmt auch wieder. Aber auch hierbei bezieht sich das Datensammeln nur auf das Spiele verhalten. Die Hardwareanalyse zum vorschlagen neuerer Treiber ist FREIWILLIG. Und dabei wird NUR die Hardware gescannt, nicht etwa noch die installierte Software.


----------



## dohderbert (2. November 2011)

anscheinend gibt es eine weitere möglichkeit BF3 ohne Origin zu spielen, zwar muss Origin installiert sein, aber nicht eingeschaltet


----------



## karghan123 (2. November 2011)

Sunrunner schrieb:


> Sorry, aber da bist DU der dumme!
> In Facebook werden Persönliche Daten gesammelt und gespeichert, das stimmt. ABER: Jeder User kann dort frei entscheiden, was er angibt.
> So hab ich z.B. nicht meine Adresse angegeben.
> Aber Origin geht einen Schritt weiter und weiß im Endeffekt nun, wo ich wohne und was für Spiele und Software ich auf dem Pc habe.
> ...



europe-v-facebook.org


----------



## HMCpretender (2. November 2011)

So ein Schild müsste man eigentlich bei allen Computerspielen aufstellen...


----------



## dohderbert (2. November 2011)

dohderbert schrieb:


> anscheinend gibt es eine weitere möglichkeit BF3 ohne Origin zu spielen, zwar muss Origin installiert sein, aber nicht eingeschaltet


 
ich habs probiert und JA es geht, ich kann BF3 zocken ohne Origin zustarten !!! xD


----------



## Finnster (2. November 2011)

Was ich nochmal loswerden möchte. Warum hat PC Games kein Wort über die Probleme bei der Installation, den vielen Spielabbrüchen, die "startet-nicht"-Probleme, einfrierende Bildschirme, Soundprobleme, Grafikprobleme usw. verloren. Entschuldigung, wenn ich die Meldung überlesen habe, aber normalerweise besuche ich jeden Tag einmal die Seite, um mir meine News-Dosis zu holen und mir ist nicht aufgefallen, dass diese Art der Meldung unter den brandaktuellen Nachrichten zu finden war. Die Konkurrenz "Gamestar" hat zwar nen Bericht über einige dieser Probleme veröffentlicht, schmunzelt aber gleichzeitig : "Probleme beim Battlefield-Start gehören ja schon fast zum Produkt". Mir persönlich drängt sich der Gedanke auf, dass die beiden großen Magazine PC Games und Gamestar vielleicht nen Extra-Keks bekommen haben, wenn sie diese (gravierenden) Probleme unter den Tisch fallen lassen, oder versuchen diese schönzureden. Bezüglich der Geschäftspolitik seitens EA würde mich das nicht wundern. Keine Frage, Battlefield 3 ist ein sehr gutes Spiel und die Bewertungen hat es (wenn es funktioniert) auch verdient. Guckt man sich aber die Forumsbeiträge im Battlelog an, sind dort tausende Spieler über das halbfertige Produkt "Battlefield 3" ziemlich erbost. Aus diesem Grund ist es für mich nicht nachvollziehbar, dass kein Wort über die (oft auftretenden) Probleme verloren wird.


----------



## Spydrow (2. November 2011)

Ist es möglich sein Geld für die Onlineversion zurückzuverlangen und wenn ja, wie muss man da vorgehen? Ich habe das Spiel per Pre-Order gekauft und es ist ein einziger WItz, wie unausgegoren das Ganze drumherum ist, dazu noch die Spyware Origin…
Ich habe dazu leider nichts gefunden.

Danke


----------



## Draikore (2. November 2011)

Unausgegoren ? ó_Ó


----------



## Gobbos (2. November 2011)

Finnster schrieb:


> Was ich nochmal loswerden möchte. Warum hat PC Games kein Wort über die Probleme bei der Installation, den vielen Spielabbrüchen, die "startet-nicht"-Probleme, einfrierende Bildschirme, Soundprobleme, Grafikprobleme usw. verloren. Entschuldigung, wenn ich die Meldung überlesen habe, aber normalerweise besuche ich jeden Tag einmal die Seite, um mir meine News-Dosis zu holen und mir ist nicht aufgefallen, dass diese Art der Meldung unter den brandaktuellen Nachrichten zu finden war. Die Konkurrenz "Gamestar" hat zwar nen Bericht über einige dieser Probleme veröffentlicht, schmunzelt aber gleichzeitig : "Probleme beim Battlefield-Start gehören ja schon fast zum Produkt". Mir persönlich drängt sich der Gedanke auf, dass die beiden großen Magazine PC Games und Gamestar vielleicht nen Extra-Keks bekommen haben, wenn sie diese (gravierenden) Probleme unter den Tisch fallen lassen, oder versuchen diese schönzureden. Bezüglich der Geschäftspolitik seitens EA würde mich das nicht wundern. Keine Frage, Battlefield 3 ist ein sehr gutes Spiel und die Bewertungen hat es (wenn es funktioniert) auch verdient. Guckt man sich aber die Forumsbeiträge im Battlelog an, sind dort tausende Spieler über das halbfertige Produkt "Battlefield 3" ziemlich erbost. Aus diesem Grund ist es für mich nicht nachvollziehbar, dass kein Wort über die (oft auftretenden) Probleme verloren wird.



tja die pcgames scheint es sich nicht mit dem großen spielepublisher verscherzen zu wollen, anstelle mal echte unabhängige fachpresse arbeit im bereich gaming zu machen. ich mein die berichten auch nur total langsam ueber diese angelegenheit hier. selbst im fernsehen gibts berichte darüber. anstelle knallhart aufzuzeigen, dass kein mensch marketinratte spielen muss nur um ein game zu spielen

datenerhebung und das game sind als zwei verschiedene und voneinander losgelöste gegenstände zu betrachten.

mfg


----------



## Draikore (3. November 2011)

Sunrunner schrieb:


> Sorry, aber da bist DU der dumme!
> In Facebook werden Persönliche Daten gesammelt und gespeichert, das stimmt. ABER: Jeder User kann dort frei entscheiden, was er angibt.
> So hab ich z.B. nicht meine Adresse angegeben.
> Aber Origin geht einen Schritt weiter und weiß im Endeffekt nun, wo ich wohne und was für Spiele und Software ich auf dem Pc habe.
> ...


 

Ich habe noch keine eindeutigen Beweise gesehen die darauf schließen lassen das Origin solche Daten sammelt.
Nur Panik mache, Medien, Foren, Beiträge usw..
Gibt genug Seiten die wissen sofort nur wenn du drauf bist aus welcher gegend du wohnst, wo wird gemeckert ? Origin.
Spiele ? Na und. Wer Steam in dem Fall benutzt muss sich da auch nicht beschweren.
Es ist natürlich auch richtig usw. das z.b FB Rechte von Bildern bekommt usw. und JA jeder entscheidet selbst was er preis gibt und hier hast du auch die Entscheidung Spielen und Origin benutzen oder sein lassen und nicht Zocken.

Brauch auch keiner mit Youtube videos usw. zu kommen hab schon von genug Fakes gesehen.

Meiner Meinung nach ziehen gewaltig viele mit dem "Gegen Origin", weil se kein Bock auf ne Online Platform haben oder sonst irgendwelche Probleme damit haben. 

Irgendwer wo man auch sicher gehen kann das es KEIN FAKE IST sollte das alles mal ausgiebig testen und dann veröffentlichen, damit wäre der ganze Mist auch schon gegessen und dann wäre eventuell je nachdem wie es dann aussieht euer geheule richtig in sofern IHR auch dann AKTIV was DAGEGEN macht ansonsten

STFU


----------

